# Pre-marital living arrangements



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi. Before we were married we lived together for 2 years at his place. He owned the property and the mortgage is not in my name. Does the pre-marital time living together count towards the 10 years?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What 10 years are you talking about?

C


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Hopelessus said:


> Hi. Before we were married we lived together for 2 years at his place. He owned the property and the mortgage is not in my name. Does the pre-marital time living together count towards the 10 years?


*It's greatly contingent upon whether it's a "commom-law marriage" state that you reside or were married in. And it can only be settled by the court at the time of the divorce hearing!*


----------



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

I spoke to a lawyer. He said anytime spent living together before marriage doesn't count. Oh well. But he still makes more then me so I can support house and kids now.


----------



## cdbaker (Nov 5, 2010)

One suggestion for your Hopelessus, is that you not start so many new threads and focus your posts into one larger thread. That will make it easier for everyone to follow your story and provide more helpful, accurate thoughts/suggestions for you.


----------

